# Has anyone had a D&C with local and awake?



## michellek1975

I'm just wondering because I am going in tomorrow and am so scared because they are not putting me to sleep. Please do not tell me horror stories just your own experiences if you have had one done this way. I am going to be given valium and vicodin and then I believe they will numb my cervix beforehand. It's hard enough to have lost my babies, but to go through this is just torture! I'll be so happy when this is over and I can start to heal.


----------



## Lara+sam+bump

Is it a medical reason you cant have a general? or are they refusing to do a general? I have heard they are sometimes done this way, but never actually known of someone who had one this way. Good luck for tomorrow and im sorry for your loss xxxx


----------



## michellek1975

They told me there wasn't an anesthesiologist in their department. We have been working with the fertility clinic. I can't believe they would want me awake. I'm sure just the fact that I'm sure I will be crying will make the procedure more difficult for them.


----------



## michellek1975

I just wanted to give an update in case anyone ever has to go through this. I had the procedure done last week and it was hard, but I got through it and am doing better now. First off I insisted on having an ultrasound done before I took any medication. The doctor was very sweet and showed me the screen and explained everything to me. Only one of my triplets still looked clear and measured at about 7 weeks. The twins sacs had collapsed and weren't much to see anymore. This made me feel sure about what we were doing and that there definitely was no longer any fetal activity. 
Next they gave me a cocktail of 2 valium 5mg, 1 ibuprofen 800mg, 2 vicodin 5/500, and 1 doxycycline(antibiotic). This made me feel a little loopy but I was definitely awake still. They then transferred me into another room and after about a 1/2 hour the doctor came in and inserted a speculum and brushed my cervix with iodine to clean everything then she gave me a couple shots to numb my cervix. They were painful, but quick. Kind of felt like a dental shot. My husband was allowed in the room with me so he held my hand and was able to support me through this whole process.
After that she left me for about 15 minutes to let the area get numb. When she came back in she had a nurse with a ultrasound on my abdomen and another nurse assisting her. She inserted a speculum and then proceded to dialate my cervix and then there was a vaccum machine that cleaned out my uterus. Even with my medications I will say that it was still painful. But suprisingly in only lasted a few moments. She talked me through the whole thing telling me she was almost done. I didn't hear any horrible noises, because my husband was talking to me and holding me through the whole thing. It literally was less than 5 minutes. 
Afterwards I went home and took the next few days off of work. I didn't really have any cramping or spotting until day 4 after the procedure where this past weekend I had pretty intense menstrual feeling cramps and bleeding. But that seemed to last only 2 days and I am feeling better today (day 6) and am having only spotting.
I think if I was to have this procedure done again I would demand the twilight sedation, because it is a hard thing to go through, but if you have to for whatever reason it isn't as bad as the horror stories I read beforehand. I still would have chosen this over waiting for my body to miscarry on it's own. At least now I have closure to try to start to heal, and know we are on the road to where we can try again in a few months.


----------



## Cassie10

So sorry you had to go through this... :hugs:


----------



## bananaboat

:hugs: I'm glad your husband was able to be there to support you and that the staff treated you well. My procedure was done under IV sedation and it was a godsend. Wishing you a smooth physical and emotional recovery.


----------



## Steph32

I had the D&C with only local because I was scared to go under general. I was also scared of feeling the pain, but I got through it. Yes, you will still feel the pain even with local anesthesia to the cervix, but it is also such a quick procedure. I really focused and did some meditations and affirmations and that really helped me through the pain. Amazingly, I felt very strong and proud of myself for getting through it without medications. All the nurses were surprised. So it turned out to be more of an empowering experience which helped to quell the sadness and anxiety I had been feeling ever since finding out I had the miscarriage. Whatever you choose, good luck! If you do choose the general, I'm sure you will be just fine :)


----------



## MightyMom

Thank you for sharing your story. I saw your original post and I was hoping someone would answer you. It doesn't sound like it was too bad, and I'm glad that it helped you get closure. Hugs!


----------



## BabyBumpNov

Im gonna talk about my non anesthetic D&C procedure, for those who are afraid or cannot get a general anesthsia for any reason. 

At first i had taken 30mg of some form of valium/antianxiety/relaxer 1 hr prior to my procedure. although i was not ``out`` of it, i felt much more calm then i was before. AND BELIEVE ME I WAS CRYING LIKE A BABY THINKING I MIGHT DIE AFTER THE D&C PAIN. Lollll

An hour later my husband and i went into the office, im still trembling from fear of the unknown. 

A nurse came in and gave me a injection near my buttocks (pain reliever) which felt like a normal shot but it stinged for about 5 seconds after but quickly went away. 

The doc came in, told me what he will do step by step, very slowly. He was very nice and said he will try his best to make me feel comfortable because he saw how terrified i was to start. 

He lubricated that Metal thing they use during a pap smear and inserted it very slowly and went well didnt feel a thing. He said he is about to numb the cervix with local anesthtics (this was my worst fear) but i kid you not it did not even feel like a injection and couldnt believe he was already done so fast. My husband was supportive and talking to me the whole time while he injected me so i was in my own lil world. 

He then left for about 10 mins for the numbing to take effect. He began to insert many rods to dialate my cervix, again NO PAIN AT ALL if anything maybe a little pressure, but very simple. Just make sure u get ur mind off of it, talk to someone near you, or just breath. But honestly without doing all that, it did not even hurt. 

Next he took a small vaccum device and inserted it into my unterus, this is when it got a bit uncomfortable, not painful, but pressure and kind of like cramps. 

Next thing u know, the doc said u are done. Everything went great. And im here now at home doing chores. 

It can be emotionally tough but God made us strong. We can do it but DO NOT CRY AND DEPRESS URSELF IN FEAR OF PAIN, IT IS NOT PAINFUL AT ALL. trust me plz because i want no women to be scared thinking they NEED to be put under. I was thinking i did, but if god forbid for it to happen again, i would def do it this way again but this time with no fear or anxiety. 

I really reccomend having someone with u in the room to talk to u about funny random stuffand squeeze ur hand. BELIEVE IT OR NOT MY HUSBAND MADE ME LAUGH THROUGHOUT THE PROCEDURE! 

BLESS U ALL BE STRONG:hugs:


----------

